
8 Types of people you see at a meetup - peepX
https://medium.com/@peepuniverse/8-types-of-people-of-you-encounter-at-a-meetup-62e276934a0a
======
ecpottinger
The list matches any large group of people.

~~~
backspace_
Kind of a generic list really.

